# Watching "London Dreams" multiple times is considered to be a terrorist act



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, that is what our Thane police do, if you are caught watching "London Dreams"...



> During the day, he began to hang out at a multiplex nearby, watching the first show of 'London Dreams' on Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday. By Sunday, he had become a familiar face for the security staff. But, a little too familiar for their comfort THE ALARMING SIGNS
> Seeing him in the theatre for four consecutive days raised alarm bells among the security staff.
> A security guard said, "We became suspicious about him on Sunday, as he used to enter and move out of the theatre at specific times. When we followed him inside the theatre, we found that he least interested in watching the film. He used to look around and at other people. He even slept inside for some time."



Read the full story here

Source: Mumbai Mirror, 3rd November, 2009, Front page.


----------



## dreams (Nov 3, 2009)

lol 
he doesnt have any job or wat? This is why India is well behind other nations cos of fools like above behind movies!!!


----------



## amol48 (Nov 3, 2009)

Honestly I don see any reason to laugh at this. What the security guard and police did was correct considering the 'security' and 'counter terrorist measures' we have in India.

Regarding the man - a$$hole


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2009)

I also support the act of police and security guard here.


Was just trying to be sarcastic (or making it attractive) while delivering the news  
(I think I can get a job in India TV as a journalist )


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 7, 2009)

come on yaar whats wrong in this ? many a times we guys have also watched the same movie a no. of times may be just for a specific scene.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

hope kids don't get ideas reading this


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 7, 2009)

That guy is an idiot. Dont he have a job or work to do, instead of watching a film multiple times.


----------



## harsha0498 (Nov 7, 2009)

some films influence the personality,either good or bad.todays films have described everything ie,life in the jungle,underworld activities,shady deals,mannerisms,too much violence and hatred in the screen,black or isolated groups beyond the level of imagination they exist.these kind of movies should have a specific rating.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

^Not really, in fact, I think a steady exposure to all of this makes for a better balanced society. Mostly the consequences are also shown.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2009)

harsha0498 said:


> some films influence the personality,either good or bad.todays films have described everything ie,life in the jungle,underworld activities,shady deals,mannerisms,too much violence and hatred in the screen,black or isolated groups beyond the level of imagination they exist.these kind of movies should have a specific rating.


U need to visit our "Must watch movies..." thread in chit-chat section regularly.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2009)

reading the entire article i don't see anything wrong with the man or the multiplex fellows or the police ....


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't know what the big deal is. We have bunked college and spent entire days at multiplexes, going to three movies a day. We never got caught - or picked up for suspicious activity, although we used to do it at least once or twice every month. All thanks to Hutch Tuesdays and college!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2009)

Reading the title I thought movie was soo bad that its considered terrorist act


----------



## techteen (Nov 8, 2009)

Come on it's similar to rockon.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2009)

Nope "London Dreams" is great movie.You dont need brains to make it nor the brains to watch it.ITs mostly idiot idiot stuff going on.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2009)

Boring movie...it can make terrorist out of boredom.


----------

